# Cannot Access google.com[moved from xp]



## sundanlotion (Mar 2, 2009)

I have recently discovered that when i try to log onto gmail.com, or any site the giant runs, i get an error message in all of my browsers on this computer saying that the site is down or has been moved. When i search for anything and add the word "google" to the search box, i get the same error page. I have restored my computer in safe mode, and nothing changes. 
I get this when I ping google.com (i read that this info might help on a different computer using the same wireless network that can connect to google)

Pinging google.com [74.125.67.100] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 74.125.67.100: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=239
Reply from 74.125.67.100: bytes=32 time=57ms TTL=239
Reply from 74.125.67.100: bytes=32 time=58ms TTL=239
Reply from 74.125.67.100: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=239

Ping statistics for 74.125.67.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 52ms, Maximum = 58ms, Average = 55ms


How can i fix this? 

Thanks


----------



## louge1953 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Cannot Access google.com*

what browsers have you tried to access Google.com on? IE7, firefox, opera, aol ???

sounds like you have have a virus or malware that has hijacked your browser. have you run a antivirus scan and malware scan?


----------



## sundanlotion (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Cannot Access google.com*

chrome and firefox. and Yes, i have run a Norton antivirus scan, and it hasnt picked up anything.


----------



## louge1953 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Cannot Access google.com*

try accessing google.com on Internet explorer and see if it works....if IE6 or IE7 is working uninstall firefox and download the latest version of firefox and install then retry going to google.com on the new load of firefox....your current load of firefox could be corrupted. never heard of Chrome if the suggestion for firefox works and solves the problem do the same for Chrome uninstall and redownload and reinstall it too.


----------



## sundanlotion (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Cannot Access google.com*

Youve never heard of Google Chrome? I tried it with a few other browsers too, and i t didnt work either, thanks though, ill keep looking around.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Cannot Access google.com*

Try going into a command window. (*Start* > *Run* > Type in *cmd* > Press *Enter*)

Then type in *tracert www.google.com* > Press *Enter*.

Let it do its thing, then post the results.


----------



## sundanlotion (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Cannot Access google.com*

This is what came up,

Tracing route to www.l.google.com [74.125.19.99]
over a maximum of 30 hops:


1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.1.1
2 * * * Request timed out.
3 45 ms 57 ms 24 ms ge-2-2-ur01.boulder.co.denver.comcast.net [68.86
.105.145]
4 28 ms 14 ms 40 ms te-9-3-ur02.wheatridge.co.denver.comcast.net [68
.86.103.65]
5 25 ms 22 ms 30 ms te-9-1-ur01.wheatridge.co.denver.comcast.net [68
.86.103.117]
6 37 ms 17 ms 15 ms te-0-8-0-0-ar02.denver.co.denver.comcast.net [68
.86.103.17]
7 19 ms 19 ms 26 ms pos-0-4-0-0-cr01.denverqwest.co.ibone.comcast.ne
t [68.86.91.17]
8 20 ms 27 ms 42 ms pos-0-10-0-0-cr01.denver.co.ibone.comcast.net [6
8.86.86.22]
9 26 ms 24 ms * te-4-3.car2.Denver1.Level3.net [4.79.82.53]
10 58 ms 68 ms 30 ms ae-31-55.ebr1.Denver1.Level3.net [4.68.107.158]


11 58 ms 94 ms 70 ms ae-3.ebr2.SanJose1.Level3.net [4.69.132.57]
12 61 ms 53 ms 99 ms ae-72-72.csw2.SanJose1.Level3.net [4.69.134.214]


13 83 ms 83 ms 64 ms ae-22-79.car2.SanJose1.Level3.net [4.68.18.68]
14 73 ms 75 ms 70 ms GOOGLE-INC.car2.SanJose1.Level3.net [4.79.43.146
]
15 87 ms 71 ms 84 ms 209.85.251.98
16 71 ms 65 ms 86 ms cf-in-f99.google.com [74.125.19.99]


Trace complete.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Cannot Access google.com*

Your tracert report says you successfully accessed google.

Can you please take a screenshot of this error you receive? 

Thank you.

-Coolfreak


----------



## sundanlotion (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Cannot Access google.com*

I get "This webpage is not available. The webpage gogle.com might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address. Error 101 (net: ERR_CONNECTION_RESET): Unknown error." In google Chrome, and in Firefox, i get virtually the same thing in firefox, its just a regualr error page saying that it can't find the site. 

I get this message when i go to gmail, google, google maps, or when i search for the term "Google" at any site. I would take a screen shot, but id have to email it to myself because it wont even let me open this page without showing me the error.


----------



## sundanlotion (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Cannot Access google.com*

"connection INterupted" The connection to the server was rest while the page was loading. The network link was interrupted while negotiating a connection. Please try again. That is the error page in firefox


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Cannot Access google.com*

In my opinion, I think you are infected. But, before we jump the gun, I'll refer this thread to the network specialists. They can provide more help than I can :smile:

I'll have this thread moved for you.

Take care,

-Coolfreak


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output! 

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*nur87* - Please make a new thread. We will then be able to help you further.


----------

